# Molly swimming oddly



## sharky

I noticed today that my female dalmation molly was swimming kinda wierd. It was head-down and tail-up almost vertical.

I have another female black molly who does like to chase and nip the other fish. so could she have caused the dalmtion molly to have a swim bladder problem maybe?


----------



## Chazwick

It could be a few things:
A) She is getting bullied badly by the fish and is getting stressed - which always ends in death.
B) The dalmation has had her fins ripped causing her to swim oddly. (any signs?)
C) Swim bladder disease.
I suggest seperating them NOW, before it's too late, as for swim bladder disease, it is suggested on feeding the molly peas, as it helps with their digestion.. and can cure swim bladder disease, otherwise your fish will die.. seperate them NOW. lol, or else try baths in Epsom salts (70g / litre for 5 minutes) which has the same effect.
Please update.


----------



## sharky

already seperated. her fins are fine and seems a little less vertical and a little more lively now. I'll try her with peas as I think it's most likely swim bladder disease. 
and thanks for the info!


----------

